# Fish n Flush Toilet Tank Aquarium!!



## a1Matt (13 Apr 2009)

Truly ridiculous!....


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fish-n-Flush-Toil ... 240%3A1318


----------



## amy4342 (13 Apr 2009)

, I would feel really paranoid about going to the toilet  !


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Apr 2009)

At least the fish are kept separate from the cistern tank! However that's a bit of a small aquarium in the end at 2.2gallons!!!!  Barely big enough for any fish!


----------



## Simon D (13 Apr 2009)

Could easily be set up for water changes and no waste


----------



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2009)

There's an upgraded version, available in opti-*hite.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> There's an upgraded version, available in opti-*hite.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> There's an upgraded version, available in opti-*hite.



 one of the best jokes i have heard


----------



## Nick16 (13 Apr 2009)

thats pfunny. you get some good points for that mate! However we dont want to 'brown' the forum.


----------

